# NeoGAF might get shut down.



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2017)

​
The video gaming forum Neogaf has been offline for more than 24hrs with current rumors spreading. Those rumors consist of allegations of sexual assault were put up against the owner of the site, Tyler Malka, who goes by the online name “Evilore”.

The Neogaf forums starting back in 2006 and has been the go-to forums for video game discussions ever since then. At this time Neogaf is reportedly preparing a statement about the controversy but it the future of the site at this time is still unkown.

Source


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah so i heard about this last night. I personally never used NeoGaf but i heard nothing but good things about that forum. I now that it usually got all the gaming leaks and rumors first and that sometimes those would come out to be legit news. 

If the forum does go down then i dont see all that traffic of people going to Reddit. I heard that all the Admins of the site left in order to distance themselves from the owner.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 23, 2017)

And nothing of value was lost


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 23, 2017)

it is "offline" now , is in maintenance mode


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 23, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I personally never used NeoGaf but i heard nothing but good things about that forum.



That's funny because I heard nothing but bad things about that forum.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 23, 2017)

NeoGaf days are most likely over, An alternative forum is being created, by its members and past staff to differentiate itself from Neogaf and its orginal owner. It should be up and running this week.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 23, 2017)

Seriously every community immIbam a part of had a pedo arrested .... FFS


----------



## Chary (Oct 23, 2017)

Good-bye and good riddance to NeoGAF. It's entire userbase were elitist people that banned others for merely not sharing the same opinions as them. Malka's actions are utterly disgusting, as well. The only interesting things that the site offered were their "OT" threads, which, while useful, are not integral to anyone.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> That's funny because I heard nothing but bad things about that forum.



Did you now? well i heard the opposite. but like i also said, i never used it. Perhaps you did.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Good-bye and good riddance to NeoGAF. It's entire userbase were elitist people that banned others for merely not sharing the same opinions as them. Malka's actions are utterly disgusting, as well. The only interesting things that the site offered were their "OT" threads, which, while useful, are not integral to anyone.


if i could like more than once I would.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Oct 23, 2017)

Good ridance


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 23, 2017)

Wonder how some of the members will do now they'll have to brave the internet and go on forums where they can't just scream "mods help" when someone says something they disagree with.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 23, 2017)

thats good
NeoGAF is VERY FRESH


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 23, 2017)

It was the best place for gaming news, by far. NeoGAF was actually well moderated, in 10 years as a lurker and 4 years as a member, i never seen an unjustified ban on that site. People shit on NeoGAF for no reason.

I'm not defending Evilore's actions, those are unexcusable, but NeoGAF was a great place to have a civil and interesting conversation.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 23, 2017)

HiroshiYamauchi said:


> It was the best place for gaming news, by far. NeoGAF was actually well moderated, in 10 years as a lurker and 4 years as a member, i never seen an unjustified ban on that site. People shit on NeoGAF for no reason.
> 
> I'm not defending Evilore's actions, those are unexcusable, but NeoGAF was a great place to have an civil and interesting conversation.



I guess you missed the topic nukes and bans when people brought up the pedo mod. Nuking topics and banning users to cover up for your pedo mod are justified bans.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 23, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Did you now? well i heard the opposite. but like i also said, i never used it. Perhaps you did.



I never used it. With my browsing habits, most of what I've seen was pokemon related and pretty negative. To be honest, this, GameFAQs, IGN, it's apparent that video game forums are just breeding grounds for hateful people and just in general, not video game forums only, I've recently felt like people rely on something to hate on. They can't just thrive on positivity, unless it's positively being negative on something. Video game forums are great examples of that, GBATemp is not exempt from this, oh hell no, but thank goodness no staff member is a Harvey Weinstein...

right?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 23, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> I guess you missed the topic nukes and bans when people brought up the pedo mod. Nuking topics and banning users to cover up for your pedo mod are justified bans.



Yes, i missed. I didn't accessed NeoGAF last weekend. The site is down, so some crazy shit happened, but i can only speak for the GAF that i know.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I never used it. With my browsing habits, most of what I've seen was pokemon related and pretty negative. To be honest, this, GameFAQs, IGN, it's apparent that video game forums are just breeding grounds for hateful people and just in general, not video game forums only, I've recently felt like people rely on something to hate on. They can't just thrive on positivity, unless it's positively being negative on something. Video game forums are great examples of that, GBATemp is not exempt from this, oh hell no, but thank goodness no staff member is a Harvey Weinstein...
> right?



I personally haven't had any problems with Gamefaqs at least not in terms of hate. IGN i dont use, but i have seen hate on that forum. All forums regardless of gaming or not will have some form of hate since some people love to act like gods or elitists on the internet. But yeah i agree, i haven't seen any Harvey's among Gbatemps staff. At least not yet...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 23, 2017)

No matter why it closes, NeoGAF was a shitty site with an arrogant idiotic userbase. Good. Ridance.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 23, 2017)

Well, at least I was able to get that new Tengai Makyo translation before this mess.

Almost holding F for "attempt was made".


----------



## kragzy (Oct 23, 2017)

never had a problem with gaf, to be honest although i wasnt active a lot when i was i found it fine, but like most sites i only pop on as i dont have the time, but if someones a nonce their site and lives should be destroyed.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 23, 2017)

By far the best and most reliable place for the latest gaming news. I will miss it for the ease and convenience of that alone.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 23, 2017)

heartgold said:


> NeoGaf days are most likely over, An alternative forum is being created, by its members and past staff to differentiate itself from Neogaf and its orginal owner. It should be up and running this week.




DemocraticUnderground has been up and running for years.


----------



## DKB (Oct 23, 2017)

Well, they did say _infamous_.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2017)

yeah...who cares


----------



## heartgold (Oct 23, 2017)

Well the successor of *Neogaf* is offically* ResetEra, *apparently it will go live later today/ tomorow at the latest. Its community lives on and most of all, access to convenient gaming news.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

And not a single damn was given. Their community is on par with IGN's toxicity as far as I'm concerned.

More like NeoGAFFE, not to mention joining it was impossible, you had to have like a work or college/university email to join. 


I get my gaming info from Nintendo Life and Nintendo Enthusiast.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 23, 2017)

Well I never got past the registration page so no tears shed. But you can't deny it was the source of some awesome content.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 23, 2017)

Hm? Oh. Sorry, too busy worrying about important things. Negative Giraffe is closing down? Allegedly? Wait.. Neo Geo? No, that's not right... Hm..


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 23, 2017)

I never really visited neogaf, so, um, goodbye? All I've heard was that the place was crap and people on Reddit reliving the "good ol days" back when the forum started...


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 23, 2017)

There will be a replacement, and hopefully that replacement is better. I've heard good and bad things about the 'GAF. Heard it was a great place for fans to hang out with developers and have discussions about games and the industry, while I also heard users got banned for going against the preferred politics of the mods and admins. A new NeoGAF, whatever it may be called, would be a clean slate for the kind of message board NeoGAF was.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well I never got past the registration page so no tears shed. But you can't deny it was the source of some awesome content.



The registration verification was bullshit, not sorry.

"Oh you only have personal email? That's cute, no membership for you."


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 23, 2017)

As others, I'm celebrating it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The registration verification was bullshit, not sorry.


If I recall correctly, all free email services were banned and all applications had to be approved manually, like it was some shady site from the darknet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> If I recall correctly, all free email services were banned and all applications had to be approved manually, like it was some shady site from the darknet.



Again, it was bullshit. Not to mention many of the people on there were downright antagonistic, and very anti-Nintendo. Like, if you only like them and no one else, you're screwed. I like Sony and Nintendo.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 23, 2017)

The site has been dead for a long time now. Interesting that this is what actually nails the coffin shut.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> The site has been dead for a long time now. Interesting that this is what actually nails the coffin shut.



Always leave it to someone else to ruin it for everyone; this is why we can't have nice things.



Stephano said:


> Let's hope that if it does end up getting shut down, those who used it won't come here.



Let them move en masse to IGN or Eurogamer instead.


----------



## Stephano (Oct 23, 2017)

Let's hope that if it does end up getting shut down, those who used it won't come here.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Fucking finally. Another dead cancer.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2017)

I never bothered even _trying_ to sign up to NeoGAF because I'd heard about how shit of a community it was for a long time. Possibly since I first started interacting with other gamers online.
I'm considering maybe taking a look at ResetEra once that site is up, though. I imagine it'll be relatively the same community-wise but whatever.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 23, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I never bothered even _trying_ to sign up to NeoGAF because I'd heard about how shit of a community it was for a long time. Possibly since I first started interacting with other gamers online.
> I'm considering maybe taking a look at ResetEra once that site is up, though. I imagine it'll be relatively the same community-wise but whatever.


Shit got interesting, just announced that Emily Rogers will be one of the mods at ResetEra, guess ResetEra is no joke, they are getting people linked with the gaming industry.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

heartgold said:


> Shit got interesting, just announced that Emily Rogers will be one of the mods at ResetEra, guess ResetEra is no joke, they are getting people linked with the gaming industry.



Awesome, I can't wait for her and Michael Pachter to show up on a gaming forum! 


Oh wait.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 23, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well I never got past the registration page so no tears shed. But you can't deny it was the source of some awesome content.



The gaming side was good. The OT side was a wretched hive of scum and villainy. I was a registered and daily-posting member there for 5 years, and neogaf OT was the most closed-minded 'progressive' echo chamber on the internet that I've ever come across. When the mass shooting at the Bataclan in Paris happened during the Eagles of Death Metal show, I posted wondering whether any of the shooters would turn out to have recently come into Europe as 'refugees.'(And, as it turned out, a couple of them had.) I got permabanned for that, just for suggesting it. So fuck neogaf. Fuck it in the ear.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2017)

So, if the rumours turn out to be false, does it count as pulling a Cruel?

EDIT: Oh wait, it says sexual assault, not paedophilia.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> So, if the rumours turn out to be false, does it count as pulling a Cruel?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, it says sexual assault, not paedophilia.


Wait, what?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Wait, what?


https://comicvine.gamespot.com/foru...gend-the-cruel-gets-20-years-in-pris-1872625/


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> https://comicvine.gamespot.com/foru...gend-the-cruel-gets-20-years-in-pris-1872625/


No I got that, but your post made it seem like that was a lie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> So, if the rumours turn out to be false, does it count as pulling a Cruel?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, it says sexual assault, not paedophilia.



Both are royally jacked up and people who are guilty of either need to be quickly and as painfully emasculated as possible for what they do/did. Criminals of that caliber deserve to be punished the most.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Both are royally jacked up and people who are guilty of either need to be quickly and as painfully emasculated as possible for what they do/did. Criminals of that caliber deserve to be punished the most.


What did he do again? (I mean, the jackass from NeoGAF, not Cruel)

EDIT: Yeah, I was too busy celebrating the closing of NeoGAF I didn't even read the reason.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> What did he do again? (I mean, the jackass from NeoGAF, not Cruel)
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I was too busy celebrating the closing of NeoGAF I didn't even read the reason.



Sexual assault or something stupidly selfish of an act like that. NeoGAFFE closing, I really couldn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 23, 2017)

Press S to spit on grave

S


----------



## ndstuff (Oct 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Both are royally jacked up and people who are guilty of either need to be quickly and as painfully emasculated as possible for what they do/did. Criminals of that caliber deserve to be punished the most.



I'd add animal abuse to the list too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2017)

ndstuff said:


> I'd add animal abuse to the list too.



Damn right, people who do these things, they need to be emasculated.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 24, 2017)

Eh I look there time to time and find some good things to lurk around. Never had even the urge to join. So good to neutral. Haven't caught all that drama. Reminds of Mighty #9. lol


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm gonna be bias and say that this website is way better.


----------



## Viri (Oct 24, 2017)

Do you like a forum where when you post, you feel like you're walking on egg shells? Do you enjoy a forum, where if you disagree with the hive mind, you get perma banned? Do you like a forum, where if you bring up the admin's sexual harassment history, you get banned? If so, then Neogaf is the perfect forum for you!

Yeah, let's just hope those users there won't come HERE. Then again, they're more into Sony than Nintendo. Speaking of which, speak badly about Sony, you get banned there! 



Spoiler










Hi, I used to be a moderator on Neogaf, I used to edit people's posts, to make me win arguments, and got fired for that. Neogaf once started a donation fund for me, and gave me a bunch of money, it was supposed to be for my mom, but I blew it on drugs. Now, I'm sadly in prison, because I'm a dirty pedophile, who got caught with CP on my PHONE.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 24, 2017)

Viri said:


> Do you like a forum where when you post, you feel like you're walking on egg shells? Do you enjoy a forum, where if you disagree with the hive mind, you get perma banned? Do you like a forum, where if you bring up the admin's sexual harassment history, you get banned? If so, then Neogaf is the perfect forum for you!
> 
> Yeah, let's just hope those users there won't come HERE. Then again, they're more into Sony than Nintendo. Speaking of which, speak badly about Sony, you get banned there!
> 
> ...


The mods here are at least finally shepherding the trolls away from the Nintendo sections, so things shouldn't get too bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> The mods here are at least finally shepherding the trolls away from the Nintendo sections, so things shouldn't get too bad.


Foxi4 and I still frequent such things. I mean I gave up on the 3ds section but by that point the misery was self sustaining.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 24, 2017)

neogaf is back. the better half of it anyway 

summary:
elflore issues long non-apology (uh oh)
he nuked off-topic from orbit (uh oh)
thisisfine.gif response from the community (kidding lol, they're rioting)
elflore is banning all dissent (some things never change)

munch munch munch
(popcorn noises)


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 24, 2017)

zoogie said:


> neogaf is back. the better half of it anyway
> 
> summary:
> elflore issues long non-apology (uh oh)
> ...


Even shorter summary: internet's latest dumpster fire


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 24, 2017)

Might actually survive and come out for the better. Most of the posters to make sure everyone knows they are leaving, rather than just leaving without fuss are the usual lunatics that made the site awful. A purge of the mods is good thing as well. Fresh mods and a focus on gaming and not which posters are "literally worse than hitler" for liking some fan service in a game or some other nonsense might actually make it an enjoyable forum again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Might actually survive and come out for the better. Most of the posters to make sure everyone knows they are leaving, rather than just leaving without fuss are the usual lunatics that made the site awful. A purge of the mods is good thing as well. Fresh mods and a focus on gaming and not which posters are "literally worse than hitler" for liking some fan service in a game or some other nonsense might actually make it an enjoyable forum again.



And while they're at it, they should loosen up the registration prerequisite BS a tad, like, you know, allowing hotmail accounts? That'd be nice.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2017)

After reading the nice post from EviLore, and an article, this guy is clearly hiding something. I feel bad for anyone that actually trusts that reject and continues to use the site.


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 24, 2017)

Mission accomplished, men.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 24, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Might actually survive and come out for the better. Most of the posters to make sure everyone knows they are leaving, rather than just leaving without fuss are the usual lunatics that made the site awful. A purge of the mods is good thing as well. Fresh mods and a focus on gaming and not which posters are "literally worse than hitler" for liking some fan service in a game or some other nonsense might actually make it an enjoyable forum again.



Anyone who stays is condoning Evilore's actions. Anyone who stays who claims to be a progressive, feminist, and/or SJW is also a hypocrite.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 24, 2017)

Does anyone know what his "actions" were? I just read a few articles along with his public statement and her fb complaint. This chick is his ex girlfriend and she accused him of getting in the shower with her when she didn't want him to. So fucking what? If I went on a trip with my ex and had a night out getting shit faced together, and her getting into a shower (in a room they must have shared for him to have access to it) I would have assumed that to be an invitation as well. She posted this thing after her then bf left her. There's got to be a reason for that. This whole thing sounds like bandwagon bullshit and sensationalism to me, and it needs to be ignored and left to die. It's not even sexual assult, it's a misinterpretation of a situation. She didn't say he stayed and raped her. She said he got dressed and left while ignoring her (sounds like embarrassment). Think for yourselves sheep.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Does anyone know what his "actions" were? I just read a few articles along with his public statement and her fb complaint. This chick is his ex girlfriend and she accused him of getting in the shower with her when she didn't want him to. So fucking what? If I went on a trip with my ex and had a night out getting shit faced together, and her getting into a shower (in a room they must have shared for him to have access to it) I would have assumed that to be an invitation as well. She posted this thing after her then bf left her. There's got to be a reason for that. This whole thing sounds like bandwagon bullshit and sensationalism to me, and it needs to be ignored and left to die. It's not even sexual assult, it's a misinterpretation of a situation. She didn't say he stayed and raped her. She said he got dressed and left while ignoring her (sounds like embarrassment). Think for yourselves sheep.


It was the perfect excuse for bashing him and boarding the boat away from the shitty site IMHO. Only that.
You know, nobody liked him, and also NeoGAF staff as a whole is known by their backstabbing antics.
If they backstab anybody who has an opinion, what would stop them from backstabbing the hated owner when the chance presents to themselves?
First and only complaint, should see what happens in court, but it smells like BS from here.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 24, 2017)

good


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 24, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It was the perfect excuse for bashing him and boarding the boat away from the shitty site IMHO. Only that.
> You know, nobody liked him, and also NeoGAF staff as a whole is known by their backstabbing antics.
> If they backstab anybody who has an opinion, what would stop them from backstabbing the hated owner when the chance presents to themselves?
> First and only complaint, should see what happens in court, but it smells like BS from here.


I don't think there are even charges. She removed her post and haven't given a statement since. The backstabbing is possible, but he stated that the resignations of the moderators was because of the stress of community backlash. I'm inclined to believe that. The only time I heard they were "distancing" themselves was an assumption in one article I read.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 24, 2017)

This reminds me of a certain communist leader


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Does anyone know what his "actions" were? I just read a few articles along with his public statement and her fb complaint. This chick is his ex girlfriend and she accused him of getting in the shower with her when she didn't want him to. So fucking what? If I went on a trip with my ex and had a night out getting shit faced together, and her getting into a shower (in a room they must have shared for him to have access to it) I would have assumed that to be an invitation as well. She posted this thing after her then bf left her. There's got to be a reason for that. This whole thing sounds like bandwagon bullshit and sensationalism to me, and it needs to be ignored and left to die. It's not even sexual assult, it's a misinterpretation of a situation. She didn't say he stayed and raped her. She said he got dressed and left while ignoring her (sounds like embarrassment). Think for yourselves sheep.


Her allegations were that he go into the shower and tried to make a move when she said no and was allegedly sick. Not to mention his retaliation toward her and the accusations. What gets me is that she was with him after that point.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> I don't think there are even charges. She removed her post and haven't given a statement since. The backstabbing is possible, but he stated that the resignations of the moderators was because of the stress of community backlash. I'm inclined to believe that. The only time I heard they were "distancing" themselves was an assumption in one article I read.



In the same article I was reading, one of the moderators commented on the site and how it was administrated. Some funny shit.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Her allegations were that he go into the shower and tried to make a move when she said no and was allegedly sick. Not to mention his retaliation toward her and the accusations. What gets me is that she was with him after that point.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


She said the retaliation was that he wouldn't talk to her for the rest of the trip, and ignored her while dressing. She also said that she told him she was committed to her relationship _after_ he made a move. Either way, neither is assult and from what I've seen he's catching alot of harassment and slander over nothing. I've been turned down several times in my life. I'd say most of us have been turned down at least a few times. That doesn't make us predators. That's feminism logic.

Also, think about it from the boyfriends position. What questions would you ask your gf if she told you this? 

"Why was he in your room while you were showering?"
"What are guys doing getting drunk together alone?"
"Why are you spending so much time with your ex?"
That'd be my response.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> She said the retaliation was that he wouldn't talk to her for the rest of the trip, and ignored her while dressing. She also said that she told him she was committed to her relationship _after_ he made a move. Either way, neither is assult and from what I've seen he's catching alot of harassment and slander over nothing. I've been turned down several times in my life. I'd say most of us have been turned down at least a few times. That doesn't make us predators. That's feminism logic.
> 
> Also, think about it from the boyfriends position. What questions would you ask your gf if she told you this?
> 
> ...



My understanding was that they were out and shared a room. Possibly to save on cost. Regardless, I'm more aiming at how unprofessional he's being about the accusations. Coming out and talking down on her. From personal experience, when someone does that it's usually them trying to lie. She is at fault as well. You don't go hanging out and get shit faced with someone you've been intimate with at some point in your life. Especially not alone. Kind of makes her look bad with that.

Assault accusations aside the guy is a shit bag. From what I've seen he absolutely hates being questioned and will throw whatever power he has to shut you up.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 24, 2017)

Memoir said:


> My understanding was that they were out and shared a room. Possibly to save on cost. Regardless, I'm more aiming at how unprofessional he's being about the accusations. Coming out and talking down on her. From personal experience, when someone does that it's usually them trying to lie.


I didn't think his statement was bad. All he said on the subject of her is that her story doesn't add up and it was an issue with an ex. She's the one that came out talking down on someone. Then she removed it and hasn't responded to the situation since. That's fishy to me. As is the room sharing, no one in a committed relationship shares a room with an ex boyfriend and parties with them as well.

Here's my theory. She said her relationship was already strained because of him, and that it lead to them breaking up. I'd say, these two were fucking around, the bf had enough suspension to not trust her and dumped her, and in retaliation she posted some shit on the internet.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I didn't think his statement was bad. All he said on the subject of her is that her story doesn't add up and it was an issue with an ex. She's the one that came out talking down on someone. Then she removed it and hasn't responded to the situation since. That's fishy to me. As is the room sharing, no one in a committed relationship shares a room with an ex boyfriend and parties with them as well.
> 
> Here's my theory. She said her relationship was already strained because of him, and that it lead to them breaking up. I'd say, these two were fucking around, the bf had enough suspension to not trust her and dumped her, and in retaliation she posted some shit on the internet.



No doubt in my mind they were fooling around. Apparently she also chose to hide (not delete) the post. She didn't want to cause trouble but decided to post that shit on a social media website for the world to see. Funny huh?

At the end of the day, I think they're both retarded in this issue.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Oct 24, 2017)

Without evidence it's just a bunch of BS to me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

With how the site went down good riddance.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2017)

As someone who doesn't have real ties to NeoGAF, I think it would be ashamed to lose support and popularity over something that wasn't even your fault.  

What does this mean for ResetEra? Not really sure how I feel about that name.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 26, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> As someone who doesn't have real ties to NeoGAF, I think it would be ashamed to lose support and popularity over something that wasn't even your fault.
> 
> What does this mean for ResetEra? Not really sure how I feel about that name.


A little research shows me that ResetEra won't be worth a damn. Just salty former members from a super salty forum. Let's be real here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2017)

Apparently you need a "secret code" to sign up to ResetEra. I'm too lazy to find it myself so I'm giving up on signing up for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2017)

Damn.  I hope NeoGaf stays around. It has always been a nice news page. Especially for new digital foundry videos.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 1, 2017)

loled at this
http://i.imgur.com/2ZO4rsE.gif

Pretty much sums up the forum now.


----------



## Viri (Nov 1, 2017)

This guy allowed his community to become what it is. If what happened to Evilore happened to anyone else, he would A-Okay with his community tearing the person apart. I can't say that I feel at all bad for him, even if it is false.


----------



## pasc (Nov 1, 2017)

Huh.

(yep. thats all I can say)


----------

